# man mysql  cause "cannot use newline as a starting delimiter"



## nerozero (Aug 11, 2018)

After last mysql57-server update i got this:

```
# man mysql
tbl:<standard input>:2563: bad repeated character
MYSQL(1)                     MySQL Database System                    MYSQL(1)



NAME
       mysql - the MySQL command-line tool
~~~~~~~~~~~
... .part of normal manual ...
~~~~~~~~~~~
           Note
           Alternatively, MySQL Shell offers access to the X DevAPI. For
           details, see Chapter 18, MySQL Shell User Guide.

--More--(byte 1263)<standard input>:2503: can't delimit name with a newline
<standard input>:2513: cannot use newline as a starting delimiter
<standard input>:2523: cannot use newline as a starting delimiter
<standard input>:2528: cannot use newline as a starting delimiter
<standard input>:2533: a newline character is not allowed in an escape name
<standard input>:2538: a newline character is not allowed in an escape name
<standard input>:2543: a newline character is not allowed in an escape name
<standard input>:2543: expecting an argument to escape \O
<standard input>:2573: cannot use newline as a starting delimiter
<standard input>:2578: cannot use newline as a starting delimiter
<standard input>:2601: cannot use newline as a starting delimiter
<standard input>:2611: a newline character is not allowed in an escape name
```

Weird.... 
just for note ...


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2018)

That appears to be a local issue as it works fine on my machines.


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 6, 2022)

Happens for me on FreeBSD 12.3-RELEASE-p5 on 2022Q2 with mysql80-client-8.0.29


----------



## dvl@ (Jul 6, 2022)

It also happens on FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE with


mysql55-client-5.5.62_3
mysql56-client-5.6.51
mysql57-client-5.7.38
mysql80-client

and with:


    groff: 1.22.4_4
    libpaper: 1.1.28
    psutils: 1.17_5
    uchardet: 0.0.7


----------

